# what size is a size 0 drill bit.



## Woodnknots (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it 25/64"?  I want to get a couple of the filigree pens from CSU, but they call for a size 0 bit.  I already have a 25/64", and I'd hate to spend the money for no reason.  Although, even with the drill bit, the starter kit looks like the best buy, considering I want two of the platinum kits, and I need the bushings as well.
Thanks for the help.
Dave


----------



## btboone (Sep 6, 2005)

A letter O drill is .316" diameter.  A 25/64" is .390", a large difference.  The closest fractional size is 5/16" at .312"  There is no number 0 drill as far as I know.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 6, 2005)

It is part of a demonic [}] scheme to make you buy drill bits.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 6, 2005)

Letter "O" bit is the same size used in the Americana kits. Maybe you've made the Americana and forgot you had this bit. Also, the click kits that use the parker refill use the "O" bit and maybe even the euros that use the parker refill. 
So a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 6, 2005)

We have a reference page (Decimal equivalents) on our site.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/portal.asp?cat=ref


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe you have an 8 mm drill bit??  It is only 0.001" smaller than an "O" bit.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 7, 2005)

When I first started turning pens I would buy the reccomended bit for each kit.
In one instance I bought a $12.00 bit that a supplier reccomended highly.
It has never drilled a hole in any kind of wood cut on any angle including staright grained that the tubes for the kit would fit through.
I bought a drill index from HF that has 117 bits in it.
I have used tehm many times as back ups.
It's a good investment for the shop.
When dealing with the sizes we do and the tolerances left for glue I have never had a problem finding a bit that works.
The "O" bit I bought over a year ago works on all 8mm kits I have bought.
In speaking with Lou the other day we compared the idicoincricies of different bits and suppliers tubes.
No matter what bit you use, you should always test drill when you get a new bit and make sure the tube will fit.
It's a good idea to dry fit the tube prior to glueing it in.
I have had instances where a tube will fit a given hole if the wood is cut straight but would not fit if the wood was cut bias.
Same bit, needed to mickey mouse it to get the tube in.


----------



## Fred in NC (Sep 7, 2005)

One more thought about drill bits.  Runout in the drill press will cause an oversized hole.

Runout is the drill not running true.  All drills have runout.  It is more evident with small diameter drills, which makes a 1/16" drill a good tool to test runout.  Bring the spindle all the way down to a piece of wood, and rotate it by hand.   If the point goes around in a circle you have runout. It will cause an oversized hole with larger drill bits, and could cause breakage of a small bit.


----------



## Woodnknots (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />A letter O drill is .316" diameter.  A 25/64" is .390", a large difference.  The closest fractional size is 5/16" at .312"  There is no number 0 drill as far as I know.


My dilemna then, is that their starter package for these kits says it includes a 25/64 bit.  The instructions call for a "O" bit.  So who's wrong?  I guess I'll call them and find out when I get home from work.


----------



## vick (Sep 7, 2005)

It should be an O. You may want to ask I would assume their site just has the wrong bit listed.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


The 25/64 might be a typo.. maybe they mean a 21/64 which is .012 over, but that is quite a bit...


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2005)

Generally,
Manufacturers don't write the instructions.  Jim at Berea believes all holes should be a little larger to accomodate wood movement.  So, if he wrote the instructions it may not match Woodcraft or CSUSA.  You can agree or disagree, but you might try both (the 114 piece set has letter bits as well as fractional) and see which one YOU like.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 7, 2005)

I found the hole the 'O' size made was a tad too small for the tubes on some kits. I got an 8.2mm and it works well on the kits I use that were recommending the 'O' bit. It's only .006" larger. I use epoxy for the tubes.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_<br />....My dilemna then, is that their starter package for these kits says it includes a 25/64 bit.  The instructions call for a "O" bit....


`

There is a mistake on the description on the CSUSA web site.  That kit requires a "O" drill bit.


----------

